# [ETL] Pentaho Kettle Job als RESTful Webservice



## dmike (23. Jan 2013)

Kennt sich jemand evtl. mit Kettle aus?

Mein Frage ist, ob man einen ETL Job, den man in der IDE designed hat irgendwie als RESTful webservice deployen kann?


----------



## Marcinek (23. Jan 2013)

Ja das geht.

Du kannst die Kettle Engine auch aus Java programatisch ausführen.


----------



## dmike (23. Jan 2013)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ja das geht.
> 
> Du kannst die Kettle Engine auch aus Java programatisch ausführen.



Ok, ich könnte also Enginge+Job als einzelnes WAR exportieren und deployen?
Das einzige was ich dazu finden kann sind Blogs aber nix offizielles.

Hintergrund:

Ich hatte ganz kurz einen Blick auf Talend Open Studio geworfen. Dort kann man den gesamten ETL-Prozess samt Webserver-Enpoints abbilden. Am Ende erhält man ein deployfähiges WAR, dass man auch sofort im Jetty testen kann. So was suche ich für Kettle, also im Prinzip ein integrierten Workflow aus Enginge+Job+Axis


----------

